# Schutzhund Protection Training Vids..6-20-10



## Troy Seaton (May 21, 2008)

Just sharing some training footage with the board...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD "Fletcher"...




 
Dutch Shepherd "FiFi"...




 
GSD "Flo"....




 
Malinois "Dillon"....




 
AB "Charlie".......


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great video's!

Thanks for posting them!

I always find training videos a lot more educational than watching trials, atleast for me since I am just starting out in the sport.

Do you mind me asking where you train? Where are you located?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I agree. Thank you and love the videos. :thumbup:

Ever think of visiting MN?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I really like Charlie!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbup: those are great! thank you for posting


----------



## Troy Seaton (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Guys.....I live in Chicago,IL and a member of Indian Creek Sch Club (Bill Kulla) TS


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Troy Seaton said:


> Thanks Guys.....I live in Chicago,IL and a member of Indian Creek Sch Club (Bill Kulla) TS


lucky


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice videos.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

So ware dose Margret live I'd be willing to get a few holes in me to get Fletcher.
Nice work Troy


----------

